# Seeking Employment in Sarasota, FL



## dballard2004 (Apr 30, 2012)

My name is Dawson and I hold the CPC and CEMC credentials from AAPC and the CCS-P credential from AHIMA.  I am seeking employment as a coder/auditor in the Sarasota, FL area.  I am looking to relocate to this area from Nashville.  If anyone knows of any positions in this area, please send me a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## elliesclocchini (May 1, 2012)

*Remote opportunity*

Please send me your resume, we may have remote positions opening soon for experienced auditor specifically E/M .

Thanks,

Ellie

escpc@verizon.net


----------

